# Center Channel Help



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello All. I am putting together a 5.1 surround system in a small room. For now I will not worry about the surrounds. I will be using the popular Insignia Bass Reflex bookshelf speakers for the front L&R. Obviously if Insignia made a center channel out of the same materials I would get it in a heart beat, however, that is not the case. Some of you may recommend I use another Bass Reflex bookshelf for the center but the entertainment center will not allow for that. In fact, the width of the center-channel "hole" is only 18.75" wide. Also, I am trying to avoid drivers smaller than 5.25".

Based on these constraints, I found two that could work:
• Boston Acoustics CS 225C
• Polk CS1

Neither of these share the same driver materials as the Bass Reflex speakers but I was wondering which of these two would blend better with the Insignias, assuming you have had experience with these brands. Also if you have other center-channel speaker recommendations that meet the above constraints, that would be excellent as well. Thanks guys.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Easy. Get another one of those "popular Insignia Bass Reflex bookshelf speakers" for the center. It will be timbre-matched and perform better than any cheap dedicated MTM center.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would definitely yield to Kal on this one. I am not familiar with Insignia's Speakers so I really must claim ignorance about those.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Easy. Get another one of those "popular Insignia Bass Reflex bookshelf speakers" for the center. It will be timbre-matched and perform better than any cheap dedicated MTM center.


This.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

And, I certainly would use another bass reflex for the center but I truly have no where to place it with the current entertainment center being used. I'm at a bit of a loss.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Toby Jack said:


> And, I certainly would use another bass reflex for the center but I truly have no where to place it with the current entertainment center being used. I'm at a bit of a loss.


Entertainment centers are the bane of logical HT system implementations.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Would this work?? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=150429925278&Category=3276 Or this....http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=300413161212&Category=3276


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> Would this work?? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=150429925278&Category=3276 Or this....http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=300413161212&Category=3276


Wow! Those are both incredible options for the price. I am currently looking into the second one now. Thanks a lot! I'll let you know if I decide on one.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I thought so also, B+W are very well respected and like you said you can't beat the price. Good luck.:T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You will want matching speakers across the front 3, so you may as well start shopping for all 3.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

